# [Mail] Quel serveur d'envoi utiliser ?



## Mister Ramac (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Mail.
Avant, quelque soit l'endroit où j'étais, je pouvais envoyer des mails depuis Mail directement, en choisissant le serveur d'envoi selon la box à laquelle j'étais connecté.
Par exemple smtp.*.com avec * = orange, neuf, bouyguestel, et d'autres...

Je suis en Espagne depuis quelques temps et pour encore plusieurs mois, connecté chez moi à une box orange (oui, ça existe aussi en Espagne ^^), et je reçois mais ne peux pas envoyer de mails.
J'ai essayé tous les serveurs d'envois que je pouvais, ça ne fonctionne jamais...
Et je commence à en avoir marre d'utiliser gmail ou autre, juste pour envoyer, alors que je lis sur Mail. 

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
Merci !

-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son paramétrage. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Mister Ramac (8 Décembre 2011)

Up.

Pleaaase ! :sleep:


----------



## Fmparis (8 Décembre 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise Mail.
> Avant, quelque soit l'endroit où j'étais, je pouvais envoyer des mails depuis Mail directement, en choisissant le serveur d'envoi selon la box à laquelle j'étais connecté.
> ...



Salut,

il te faut un générique genre : gmail, live, etc.

ou alors celui de "orange" mais pas orange France mais celui la Box d'orange Espagne. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## zoubi2 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

T'es-tu renseigné pour savoir quels sont les serveurs (pop/imap et smtp) de Orange en Espagne?

Parce que si tu essaies smtp.orange.fr ou smtp.sfr.fr ça ne risque pas de marcher... sauf si tu les configures en *smtp authentifié*.

Pour sfr je connais:

- serveur = smtp-auth.sfr.fr
- port 587
- avec authentification (adresse mail complète et mot de passe)
- sans sécurisation (SSL ou autre)

Si tu as un compte sfr en France, ça marche sans problème. Ça doit être pareil chez Orange (voir chez eux)


----------



## Mister Ramac (9 Décembre 2011)

Les serveurs smtp orange en espagne, oui j'avais cherché, mais ça ne fonctionnait pas.

Et avec smtp.gmail.com tout seul, ou avec smtp.gmail.com, en indiquant username/passwd dans la partie avancé des serveurs d'envois, ça ne marche pas non plus.

Ce qui m'étonne vraiment, c'est que ça ne m'était jamais arrivé avant, connecté à une box quelconque de n'importe quel opérateur...

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2011)

Pour Gmail, il faut une adresse Gmail (et donc créer un compte).


----------



## Mister Ramac (10 Décembre 2011)

Si j'ai dit " en indiquant username/passwd " pour le serveur d'envoi smtp.gmail.com, c'est bien parce que j'ai un comtpe gmail.


----------



## zoubi2 (11 Décembre 2011)

Configuration du serveur smtp authentifié de Gmail ici:

http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=13287


----------



## Mister Ramac (12 Décembre 2011)

Toujours pas... 

Avec smtp.gmail.com j'ai essayé avec la case ssl cochée et authentification tls ou non.

Je commence à croire qu'il y a des ports bloqués chez orange en espagne. J'ai cherché sur le net español et ça ne donne rien.

Comment peut-on savoir qu'il y a des ports bloqués ?
(si besoin, je sais me servir d'un terminal, de telnet, nmap & cie)


----------



## ID_ (12 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème cet été, aussi à l'étranger, et ai fini par réussir à envoyer depuis Mail par le serveur Gmail. Mais les réglages à faire n'étaient pas que le paramétrage de Mail, il fallait aussi paramétrer Gmail à partir de sa propre interface (webmail) pour qu'il accepte de servir de serveur d'envoi pour une autre adresse.


----------



## Mister Ramac (16 Décembre 2011)

Ici (pour le dernier message) il faudrait déjà que je puisse réussir à envoyer un mail, depuis mail, avec mon adresse gmail, avant de voir avec une autre adresse.

Personne pour détecter un éventuel bloquage de port.


----------

